# Destressing



## Andrew Green (Apr 17, 2006)

So what does everyone do to unwind, get rid of the stress and keep mentally healthy?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 17, 2006)

you mean besides martial arts?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 17, 2006)

No, I mean anything.

Hitting the Bag?  Listening to music?  (What kind?) Walking? Running? Meditation? Kata? Reading?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 17, 2006)

sorry.  couldn't resist.

i spend time with peers.  running a studio leaves me sadly without peer contact on the average day:  everyone is either an employee, a student, or my teacher.  so talking and hanging out with people who aren't looking to me for guidance or instruction is a big thing.

i also read, listen to music (power metal a favorite, but all genres) and play tabletop rpgs.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 17, 2006)

Play video games. I also like to go fishing overnight, nice, quiet, and peaceful.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 17, 2006)

In the summer, I love to wake up in the morning grab a cup of coffee and sit in the back yard.  I watch the birds, the air is crisp and cool and the sun is shining in my face. 

In the winter, I am just screwed, lol 

Actually, I like to sit and be by myself when I am stressed.  It allows me to put things in order and forumulate a plan to rectify whatever it is that is stressing me.  Talking to friends and family helps lots too and a good stretching session doesn't hurt either.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 17, 2006)

Heavy bag training, a long walk through the woods,
listening to my favorite music, reading a good book, spending time with friends, weight lifting, or eating chocolate ice cream!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 17, 2006)

Push ups, Kata, sometimes bagwork, My favorite is probably long range shooting though.  Takes a lot of focus that usually diverts my attention from the stressor.

Jeff


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 17, 2006)

Frisbee with my dog Marley.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 17, 2006)

Martial arts, fishing, hunting, camping, canoeing, writing, sex...


----------



## Carol (Apr 17, 2006)

Other than martial arts...

as...much...as...it...kills...me...to...say...this...running.  I hate running.  I run to abuse myself.  The pain makes whatever is bothering me seem insignificant.

Massage, giving or receiving.

Surfing MT    In all seriousness, an intellectual discussion has a way of getting me refocused.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 17, 2006)

Read.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 17, 2006)

Music, playing (Jazz Gospel and/or Jazz) or listening (Koto and etc Asian)
Reading anything, even a catalog.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 17, 2006)

walking, reading, scuba diving, metal working, wood working.


----------



## Sam (Apr 17, 2006)

Punch the bag, read, write, listen to my ipod very loudly while laying on the roof... take very long hot baths/showers.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 17, 2006)

There are so many but other than martial arts.  I like to play with my kids, read a book, hang out with my wife and generally just enjoy life.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Tarot (Apr 17, 2006)

A nice long bath with bubbles and epsom salts.  A glass of red wine and some dark chocolate does wonders!  Going to MA class does a great deal to get rid of my stress especially if we get to hit and kick that night.  Playing video games, walking my dog, and reading are great relaxers for me.  Also cooking.  If I have an issue I need to work through/deal with, then being in the kitchen and cooking my butt off, allows me to focus on the issue and gain some insight on how to handle it.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 18, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Surfing MT  In all seriousness, an intellectual discussion has a way of getting me refocused.


 
MT does the same for me - or at least it did until I joined Staff. LOL.

Walking, painting (although sometimes this INCREASES my stress level!) and, I know it sounds crazy, but eating fruit and drinking vegetable juice. Psychoanalyze that!


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 18, 2006)

i do pottery, do forms/poomse, kickbox the bag, new for me- practice with sticks, walk the dog(s) preferable time in the evening-before dusk, train the dog (obedience), read, sew quilts-so simple but relaxing, hook rugs, crochet yet another throw, bake, take a bubble bath, and something I do less and less, an all out attack on the dust in the house.  Something about no holds barred cleaning puts your mind off "distressing" things like "grown up daughters" or stuff you cannot change at the dojang. We also go to bluegrass festivals as my hubby is in four bands. Someday I should learn to play the Bass.  TW


----------

